

French cyber-spooks claim US spied on the President of France - charonn0
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/nicolas-sarkozy/9694378/US-spied-on-Nicolas-Sarkozy-presidency.html

======
madoni
The article claims that it can "even suck information from Bluetooth-enabled
phones nearby." Is this even still possible?

~~~
charonn0
Anything's possible when you have billions of dollars and an army of
scientists.

------
mtgx
Nice to see all that "cyber-threats" budget money is being spent on _defense_
, and on building better relationships with US' allies.

